# Riesige Performanceprobleme



## jannik93 (26. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich programmiere momentan ein Spiel in Java für ein Schulprojekt. Ich habe es auch bereits abgegeben mit einigen Programmierfehlern, die ich nun im weiteren Verlauf des Jahre ausbessern möchte.

Zum einen habe ich erstmal riesige Performanceprobleme auf lahmen Rechnern. Ich verschiebe Beispielsweise einen Spielfigur (es ist ein JPanel mit einem Bild) auf meinem Spielfeld (ein schwarzes JPanel). Allerdings halten dies nur hochleistungsfähige Rechner flüssig aus, mein zu Verfügung gestellter Rechner in der Schule fing an zu Ruckeln, anscheinend dauern meine Routine einfach viel zu lange und ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich verbessern könnte.

Könnte sich bitte irgendjemand mein Projekt ansehen ein wenig und mir sagen was ich alles verbessern könnte? Ich habe es schon in anderen Foren probiert, einige Stellen haben sich dadurch verbessert, doch dies Performance-Problem gibt mir echt zu schaffen.

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Zeit und Geduld. 
Jannik

*P.S:*
Sourcecode hab ich mal hier hochgeladen:

```
http://www.file-upload.net/download-3314483/Spiel.zip.html
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch da durchwurschteln.


----------



## Cola_Colin (26. Mrz 2011)

http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip

Schau dir mal an, wie dort das Zeichnen gemacht wird.
Könnte schneller sein, als JPanels zu verschieben.


----------



## jannik93 (27. Mrz 2011)

Danke  Ich bin jetzt schon ein paar Stündchen am machen und tun, allerdings hab ich keinen Plan, wie ich meinen Code mit deinen Optimierungen jetzt aufbessern kann, das wird mir alles zuviel gerade, ich hoffe, jemand wäre so lieb und könnte mir da etwas zur Seite stehen noch. Ich werd morgen nochmal gucken


----------

